# Expobar dual boiler raffle supplied by rave coffee



## coffeechap

Starting this a little early as would like to do a load of smaller raffles before Christmas, soooooooo

Rave coffee have very kindly agreed to supply an expobar dual boiler v4 ( brewtus), probably the best machine you can get for less than £1200. This is the plumb or tank version usually retailing at £1200









Trying to keep the price of tickets down so managed to get rave to do it for £975 for this raffle only so looking for 70 tickets at £15 so £75 to the forum, and one lucky winner of an expo for £15

Good luck everyone

Please cut and paste the list starting with me....


----------



## Jason1wood

Starting this a little early as would like to do a load of smaller raffles before Christmas, soooooooo

Rave coffee have very kindly agreed to supply an expobar dual boiler v4 ( brewtus), probably the best machine you can get for less than £1200. This is the plumb or tank version usually retailing at £1200

image.jpg

Trying to keep the price of tickets down so managed to get rave to do it for £975 for this raffle only so looking for 70 tickets at £15 so £75 to the forum, and one lucky winner if an expo for £15

Good luck everyone

Please cut and paste the list starting with me....

2 jason1wood


----------



## 4085

jason1wood

dfk41

CC..........


----------



## coffeechap

In error.....


----------



## Mrboots2u

jason1wood

dfk41

Coffee chap

Mrboots2u


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Jason1wood

dfk41

Coffee chap

Mrboots2u

Urbanbumpkin


----------



## Daren

Jason1wood

dfk41

Coffee chap

Mrboots2u

Urbanbumpkin

Daren


----------



## GS11

Can someone add me on list thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jason1wood

dfk41

Coffee chap

Mrboots2u

Urbanbumpkin

Daren

Gs11


----------



## Fevmeister

Jason1wood

dfk41

Coffee chap

Mrboots2u

Urbanbumpkin

Daren

gs11

fevmeister


----------



## ronsil

Jason1wood

dfk41

Coffee chap

Mrboots2u

Urbanbumpkin

Daren

ronsil

gs11

fevmeister


----------



## Mrboots2u

GS11 said:


> Can someone add me on list thanks


Done .........


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jason1wood

dfk41

Coffee chap

Mrboots2u

Urbanbumpkin

Daren

ronsil

Gs11

Fevermeister


----------



## shaun1

Jason1wood

dfk41

Coffee chap

Mrboots2u

Urbanbumpkin

Daren

ronsil

gs11

fevmeister

shaun1


----------



## Neill

Jason1wood

dfk41

Coffee chap

Mrboots2u

Urbanbumpkin

Daren

gs11

fevmeister

shaun1

Neill


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jason1wood

dfk41

Coffee chap

Mrboots2u

Urbanbumpkin

Daren

gs11

fevmeister

shaun1

Ronsil


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mrboots2u said:


> Jason1wood
> 
> dfk41
> 
> Coffee chap
> 
> Mrboots2u
> 
> Urbanbumpkin
> 
> Daren
> 
> gs11
> 
> fevmeister
> 
> shaun1
> 
> Ronsil


STOP so I can correct the list


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jason1wood

dfk41

Coffee chap

Mrboots2u

Urbanbumpkin

Daren

gs11

fevmeister

shaun1

Ronsil

Neil


----------



## Mrboots2u

Right use the one above its right now !


----------



## Yes Row

Jason1wood

dfk41

Coffee chap

Mrboots2u

Urbanbumpkin

Daren

gs11

fevmeister

shaun1

Ronsil

Neil

Yes Row


----------



## SimonB

Mrboots2u said:


> Right use the one above its right now !


Technically they're all above...


----------



## SimonB

Jason1wood

dfk41

Coffee chap

Mrboots2u

Urbanbumpkin

Daren

gs11

fevmeister

shaun1

Ronsil

Neil

Yes Row

SimonB


----------



## Mrboots2u

SimonB said:


> Technically they're all above...


Twonk ....







....


----------



## Spazbarista

Jason1wood

dfk41

Coffee chap

Mrboots2u

Urbanbumpkin

Daren

gs11

fevmeister

shaun1

Ronsil

Neil

Yes Row

SimonB

Expobarista


----------



## Heligan

Jason1wood

dfk41

Coffee chap

Mrboots2u

Urbanbumpkin

Daren

gs11

fevmeister

shaun1

Ronsil

Neil

Yes Row

SimonB

Expobarista

Heligan


----------



## VTG

Jason1wood

dfk41

Coffee chap

Mrboots2u

Urbanbumpkin

Daren

gs11

fevmeister

shaun1

Ronsil

Neil

Yes Row

SimonB

Expobarista

Heligan

VTG


----------



## coffeechap

1.Jason1wood

2.dfk41

3.Coffee chap

4.Mrboots2u

5.Urbanbumpkin

6.Daren

7.gs11

8.fevmeister

9.shaun1

10. Ronsil

11. Neil

12. Yes Row

13. SimonB

14.Expobarista

15.Helicon

16.VTG


----------



## Spukey

1.Jason1wood

2.dfk41

3.Coffee chap

4.Mrboots2u

5.Urbanbumpkin

6.Daren

7.gs11

8.fevmeister

9.shaun1

10. Ronsil

11. Neil

12. Yes Row

13. SimonB

14.Expobarista

15.Helicon

16.VTG

17.Spukey


----------



## Orangertange

1.Jason1wood

2.dfk41

3.Coffee chap

4.Mrboots2u

5.Urbanbumpkin

6.Daren

7.gs11

8.fevmeister

9.shaun1

10. Ronsil

11. Neil

12. Yes Row

13. SimonB

14.Expobarista

15.Helicon

16.VTG

17.orangertange


----------



## MooMaa

1.Jason1wood

2.dfk41

3.Coffee chap

4.Mrboots2u

5.Urbanbumpkin

6.Daren

7.gs11

8.fevmeister

9.shaun1

10. Ronsil

11. Neil

12. Yes Row

13. SimonB

14.Expobarista

15.Helicon

16.VTG

17.orangertange

18.MooMaa


----------



## michaelg

1.Jason1wood

2.dfk41

3.Coffee chap

4.Mrboots2u

5.Urbanbumpkin

6.Daren

7.gs11

8.fevmeister

9.shaun1

10. Ronsil

11. Neil

12. Yes Row

13. SimonB

14.Expobarista

15.Helicon

16.VTG

17.orangertange

18.MooMaa

19. michaelg


----------



## jtvrg

1.Jason1wood

2.dfk41

3.Coffee chap

4.Mrboots2u

5.Urbanbumpkin

6.Daren

7.gs11

8.fevmeister

9.shaun1

10. Ronsil

11. Neil

12. Yes Row

13. SimonB

14.Expobarista

15.Helicon

16.VTG

17.orangertange

18.MooMaa

19. michaelg

20. jtvrg


----------



## Don_your_hat

1.Jason1wood

2.dfk41

3.Coffee chap

4.Mrboots2u

5.Urbanbumpkin

6.Daren

7.gs11

8.fevmeister

9.shaun1

10. Ronsil

11. Neil

12. Yes Row

13. SimonB

14.Expobarista

15.Helicon

16.VTG

17.orangertange

18.MooMaa

19. michaelg

20. jtvrg

21. Don_your_hat


----------



## Fevmeister

1.Jason1wood

2.dfk41

3.Coffee chap

4.Mrboots2u

5.Urbanbumpkin

6.Daren

7.gs11

8.shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13.Expobarista

14.Helicon

15.VTG

16.orangertange

17.MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat


----------



## Geordie Boy

1.Jason1wood

2.dfk41

3.Coffee chap

4.Mrboots2u

5.Urbanbumpkin

6.Daren

7.gs11

8.shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13.Expobarista

14.Helicon

15.VTG

16.orangertange

17.MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat

21. Geordie Boy


----------



## coffeechap

Fevmeister why does your name keep coming and going?, also just a reminder folks that putting your name here means you will definitely buy a ticket and it is expected that you will follow through with it and not pull out last minute.


----------



## Charliej

1.Jason1wood

2.dfk41

3.Coffee chap

4.Mrboots2u

5.Urbanbumpkin

6.Daren

7.gs11

8.shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13.Expobarista

14.Helicon

15.VTG

16.orangertange

17.MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat

21. Geordie Boy

22. CharlieJ


----------



## Charliej

Hopefully I'm due some luck after all the shit thats gone wrong this year.


----------



## Wobin19

1.Jason1wood

2.dfk41

3.Coffee chap

4.Mrboots2u

5.Urbanbumpkin

6.Daren

7.gs11

8.shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13.Expobarista

14.Helicon

15.VTG

16.orangertange

17.MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat

21. Geordie Boy

22. CharlieJ

23. Wobin19


----------



## Soll

1.Jason1wood

2.dfk41

3.Coffee chap

4.Mrboots2u

5.Urbanbumpkin

6.Daren

7.gs11

8.shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13.Expobarista

14.Helicon

15.VTG

16.orangertange

17.MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat

21. Geordie Boy

22. CharlieJ

23. Wobin19

24.Soll


----------



## Flibster

1. Jason1wood

2. dfk41

3. Coffee chap

4. Mrboots2u

5. Urbanbumpkin

6. Daren

7. gs11

8. shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13. Expobarista

14. Helicon

15. VTG

16. orangertange

17. MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat

21. Geordie Boy

22. CharlieJ

23. Wobin19

24. Soll

25. Flibster


----------



## jeebsy

1.Jason1wood

2.dfk41

3.Coffee chap

4.Mrboots2u

5.Urbanbumpkin

6.Daren

7.gs11

8.shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13.Expobarista

14.Helicon

15.VTG

16.orangertange

17.MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat

21. Geordie Boy

22. CharlieJ

23. Wobin19

24.Soll

25. Jeebsy


----------



## coffeechap

1.Jason1wood

2.dfk41

3.Coffee chap

4.Mrboots2u

5.Urbanbumpkin

6.Daren

7.gs11

8.shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13.Expobarista

14.Helicon

15.VTG

16.orangertange

17.MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat

21. Geordie Boy

22. CharlieJ

23. Wobin19

24.Soll

25. Jeebsy

26. Flibster


----------



## coffeechap

Wow over a third of the way there in an hour!!!


----------



## Wando64

1.Jason1wood

2.dfk41

3.Coffee chap

4.Mrboots2u

5.Urbanbumpkin

6.Daren

7.gs11

8.shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13.Expobarista

14.Helicon

15.VTG

16.orangertange

17.MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat

21. Geordie Boy

22. CharlieJ

23. Wobin19

24.Soll

25. Jeebsy

26. Flibster

27. Wando64


----------



## bignorry

1.Jason1wood

2.dfk41

3.Coffee chap

4.Mrboots2u

5.Urbanbumpkin

6.Daren

7.gs11

8.shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13.Expobarista

14.Helicon

15.VTG

16.orangertange

17.MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat

21. Geordie Boy

22. CharlieJ

23. Wobin19

24.Soll

25. Jeebsy

26. Flibster

27. Wando64

28. Bignorry


----------



## koahhe

1.Jason1wood

2.dfk41

3.Coffee chap

4.Mrboots2u

5.Urbanbumpkin

6.Daren

7.gs11

8.shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13.Expobarista

14.Helicon

15.VTG

16.orangertange

17.MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat

21. Geordie Boy

22. CharlieJ

23. Wobin19

24.Soll

25. Jeebsy

26. Flibster

27. Wando64

28. Bignorry

29.koahhe


----------



## reneb

1.Jason1wood

2.dfk41

3.Coffee chap

4.Mrboots2u

5.Urbanbumpkin

6.Daren

7.gs11

8.shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13.Expobarista

14.Helicon

15.VTG

16.orangertange

17.MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat

21. Geordie Boy

22. CharlieJ

23. Wobin19

24.Soll

25. Jeebsy

26. Flibster

27. Wando64

28. Bignorry

29.koahhe

30. Reneb


----------



## Spukey

1.Jason1wood

2.dfk41

3.Coffee chap

4.Mrboots2u

5.Urbanbumpkin

6.Daren

7.gs11

8.shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13.Expobarista

14.Helicon

15.VTG

16.orangertange

17.MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat

21. Geordie Boy

22. CharlieJ

23. Wobin19

24.Soll

25. Jeebsy

26. Flibster

27. Wando64

28. Bignorry

29.koahhe

30. Reneb

31. Spukey

someone knocked me off


----------



## Lighty

1.Jason1wood

2.dfk41

3.Coffee chap

4.Mrboots2u

5.Urbanbumpkin

6.Daren

7.gs11

8.shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13.Expobarista

14.Helicon

15.VTG

16.orangertange

17.MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat

21. Geordie Boy

22. CharlieJ

23. Wobin19

24.Soll

25. Jeebsy

26. Flibster

27. Wando64

28. Bignorry

29.koahhe

30. Reneb

31. Spukey

32. Lighty


----------



## jeebsy

Wonder if I could have this won by the weekend at this rate....


----------



## robti

1.Jason1wood

2.dfk41

3.Coffee chap

4.Mrboots2u

5.Urbanbumpkin

6.Daren

7.gs11

8.shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13.Expobarista

14.Helicon

15.VTG

16.orangertange

17.MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat

21. Geordie Boy

22. CharlieJ

23. Wobin19

24.Soll

25. Jeebsy

26. Flibster

27. Wando64

28. Bignorry

29.koahhe

30. Reneb

31. Spukey

32. Lighty

33. Robti


----------



## Dylan

1.Jason1wood

2.dfk41

3.Coffee chap

4.Mrboots2u

5.Urbanbumpkin

6.Daren

7.gs11

8.shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13.Expobarista

14.Helicon

15.VTG

16.orangertange

17.MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat

21. Geordie Boy

22. CharlieJ

23. Wobin19

24.Soll

25. Jeebsy

26. Flibster

27. Wando64

28. Bignorry

29.koahhe

30. Reneb

31. Spukey

32. Lighty

33. Robti

34. D_Evans


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Nearly half way in 3hrs!


----------



## Nijntje

1.Jason1wood

2.dfk41

3.Coffee chap

4.Mrboots2u

5.Urbanbumpkin

6.Daren

7.gs11

8.shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13.Expobarista

14.Helicon

15.VTG

16.orangertange

17.MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat

21. Geordie Boy

22. CharlieJ

23. Wobin19

24.Soll

25. Jeebsy

26. Flibster

27. Wando64

28. Bignorry

29.koahhe

30. Reneb

31. Spukey

32. Lighty

33. Robti

34. D_Evans

35. Nijntje


----------



## Jollybean

1.Jason1wood

2.dfk41

3.Coffee chap

4.Mrboots2u

5.Urbanbumpkin

6.Daren

7.gs11

8.shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13.Expobarista

14.Helicon

15.VTG

16.orangertange

17.MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat

21. Geordie Boy

22. CharlieJ

23. Wobin19

24.Soll

25. Jeebsy

26. Flibster

27. Wando64

28. Bignorry

29.koahhe

30. Reneb

31. Spukey

32. Lighty

33. Robti

34. D_Evans

35. Nijntje

36. Jollybean


----------



## origmarm

1.Jason1wood

2.dfk41

3.Coffee chap

4.Mrboots2u

5.Urbanbumpkin

6.Daren

7.gs11

8.shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13.Expobarista

14.Helicon

15.VTG

16.orangertange

17.MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat

21. Geordie Boy

22. CharlieJ

23. Wobin19

24.Soll

25. Jeebsy

26. Flibster

27. Wando64

28. Bignorry

29.koahhe

30. Reneb

31. Spukey

32. Lighty

33. Robti

34. D_Evans

35. Nijntje

36. Jollybean

37. Origmarm


----------



## DavidBondy

Oops! Made a mistake.


----------



## DavidBondy

1.Jason1wood

2.dfk41

3.Coffee chap

4.Mrboots2u

5.Urbanbumpkin

6.Daren

7.gs11

8.shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13.Expobarista

14.Helicon

15.VTG

16.orangertange

17.MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat

21. Geordie Boy

22. CharlieJ

23. Wobin19

24.Soll

25. Jeebsy

26. Flibster

27. Wando64

28. Bignorry

29.koahhe

30. Reneb

31. Spukey

32. Lighty

33. Robti

34. D_Evans

35. Nijntje

36. Jollybean

37. Origmarm

38. DavidBondy


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

DavidBondy said:


> 1.Jason1wood
> 
> 2.dfk41
> 
> 3.Coffee chap
> 
> 4.Mrboots2u
> 
> 5.Urbanbumpkin
> 
> 6.Daren
> 
> 7.gs11
> 
> 8.shaun1
> 
> 9. Ronsil
> 
> 10. Neil
> 
> 11. Yes Row
> 
> 12. SimonB
> 
> 13.Expobarista
> 
> 14.Helicon
> 
> 15.VTG
> 
> 16.orangertange
> 
> 17.MooMaa
> 
> 18. Michael
> 
> 19. jtvrg
> 
> 20. Don_your_hat
> 
> 21. Geordie Boy
> 
> 22. CharlieJ
> 
> 23. Wobin19
> 
> 24.Soll
> 
> 25. Jeebsy
> 
> 26. Flibster
> 
> 27. Wando64
> 
> 28. Bignorry
> 
> 29.koahhe
> 
> 30. Reneb
> 
> 31. Spukey
> 
> 32. Lighty
> 
> 33. Robti
> 
> 34. D_Evans
> 
> 35. Nijntje
> 
> 36. Jollybean
> 
> 37. Origmarm
> 
> 38. DavidBondy
> 
> 39. Gangstarrrrr


----------



## coffeechap

Wow over half way there in under 12 hrs keep it coming folks


----------



## Kyle548

> also just a reminder folks that putting your name here means you will definitely buy a ticket and it is expected that you will follow through with it and not pull out last minute.


When is this drawn?

Depending on when I get paid will affect if I can add my name or not.


----------



## Kyle548

1.Jason1wood

2.dfk41

3.Coffee chap

4.Mrboots2u

5.Urbanbumpkin

6.Daren

7.gs11

8.shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13.Expobarista

14.Helicon

15.VTG

16.orangertange

17.MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat

21. Geordie Boy

22. CharlieJ

23. Wobin19

24.Soll

25. Jeebsy

26. Flibster

27. Wando64

28. Bignorry

29.koahhe

30. Reneb

31. Spukey

32. Lighty

33. Robti

34. D_Evans

35. Nijntje

36. Jollybean

37. Origmarm

38. DavidBondy

39. Gangstarrrrr

40. Kyle548 (?)


----------



## RvB

1. Jason1wood

2. dfk41

3. Coffee chap

4. Mrboots2u

5. Urbanbumpkin

6. Daren

7. gs11

8. shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13. Expobarista

14. Helicon

15. VTG

16. orangertange

17. MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat

21. Geordie Boy

22. CharlieJ

23. Wobin19

24. Soll

25. Jeebsy

26. Flibster

27. Wando64

28. Bignorry

29. koahhe

30. Reneb

31. Spukey

32. Lighty

33. Robti

34. D_Evans

35. Nijntje

36. Jollybean

37. Origmarm

38. DavidBondy

39. Gangstarrrrr

40. Kyle548 (?)

41. RvB


----------



## DarrenB

1. Jason1wood

2. dfk41

3. Coffee chap

4. Mrboots2u

5. Urbanbumpkin

6. Daren

7. gs11

8. shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13. Expobarista

14. Helicon

15. VTG

16. orangertange

17. MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat

21. Geordie Boy

22. CharlieJ

23. Wobin19

24. Soll

25. Jeebsy

26. Flibster

27. Wando64

28. Bignorry

29. koahhe

30. Reneb

31. Spukey

32. Lighty

33. Robti

34. D_Evans

35. Nijntje

36. Jollybean

37. Origmarm

38. DavidBondy

39. Gangstarrrrr

40. Kyle548 (?)

41. RvB

42. DarrenB


----------



## Dave.wilton

Jason1wood

dfk41

Coffee chap

Mrboots2u

Urbanbumpkin

Daren

gs11

fevmeister

shaun1

Ronsil

Neil

Yes Row

Dave.wilton


----------



## Dave.wilton

Sorry didn't go to the end! This is moving fast!

1. Jason1wood

2. dfk41

3. Coffee chap

4. Mrboots2u

5. Urbanbumpkin

6. Daren

7. gs11

8. shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13. Expobarista

14. Helicon

15. VTG

16. orangertange

17. MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat

21. Geordie Boy

22. CharlieJ

23. Wobin19

24. Soll

25. Jeebsy

26. Flibster

27. Wando64

28. Bignorry

29. koahhe

30. Reneb

31. Spukey

32. Lighty

33. Robti

34. D_Evans

35. Nijntje

36. Jollybean

37. Origmarm

38. DavidBondy

39. Gangstarrrrr

40. Kyle548 (?)

41. RvB

42. DarrenB

43. Dave.wilton


----------



## Heligan

1. Jason1wood

2. dfk41

3. Coffee chap

4. Mrboots2u

5. Urbanbumpkin

6. Daren

7. gs11

8. shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13. Expobarista

14. Heligan

15. VTG

16. orangertange

17. MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat

21. Geordie Boy

22. CharlieJ

23. Wobin19

24. Soll

25. Jeebsy

26. Flibster

27. Wando64

28. Bignorry

29. koahhe

30. Reneb

31. Spukey

32. Lighty

33. Robti

34. D_Evans

35. Nijntje

36. Jollybean

37. Origmarm

38. DavidBondy

39. Gangstarrrrr

40. Kyle548 (?)

41. RvB

42. DarrenB

43. Dave.wilton

Just corrected spelling of my username, got changed somewhere.


----------



## Walter Sobchak

1. Jason1wood

2. dfk41

3. Coffee chap

4. Mrboots2u

5. Urbanbumpkin

6. Daren

7. gs11

8. shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13. Expobarista

14. Heligan

15. VTG

16. orangertange

17. MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat

21. Geordie Boy

22. CharlieJ

23. Wobin19

24. Soll

25. Jeebsy

26. Flibster

27. Wando64

28. Bignorry

29. koahhe

30. Reneb

31. Spukey

32. Lighty

33. Robti

34. D_Evans

35. Nijntje

36. Jollybean

37. Origmarm

38. DavidBondy

39. Gangstarrrrr

40. Kyle548 (?)

41. RvB

42. DarrenB

43. Dave.wilton

44. Walter Sobchak


----------



## cold war kid

1. Jason1wood

2. dfk41

3. Coffee chap

4. Mrboots2u

5. Urbanbumpkin

6. Daren

7. gs11

8. shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13. Expobarista

14. Heligan

15. VTG

16. orangertange

17. MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat

21. Geordie Boy

22. CharlieJ

23. Wobin19

24. Soll

25. Jeebsy

26. Flibster

27. Wando64

28. Bignorry

29. koahhe

30. Reneb

31. Spukey

32. Lighty

33. Robti

34. D_Evans

35. Nijntje

36. Jollybean

37. Origmarm

38. DavidBondy

39. Gangstarrrrr

40. Kyle548 (?)

41. RvB

42. DarrenB

43. Dave.wilton

44. Walter Sobchak

45. Cold war kid


----------



## Charliej

Wow at this rate I could have my new machine by early next week. Keep the entries coming folks.


----------



## aphelion

1. Jason1wood

2. dfk41

3. Coffee chap

4. Mrboots2u

5. Urbanbumpkin

6. Daren

7. gs11

8. shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13. Expobarista

14. Heligan

15. VTG

16. orangertange

17. MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat

21. Geordie Boy

22. CharlieJ

23. Wobin19

24. Soll

25. Jeebsy

26. Flibster

27. Wando64

28. Bignorry

29. koahhe

30. Reneb

31. Spukey

32. Lighty

33. Robti

34. D_Evans

35. Nijntje

36. Jollybean

37. Origmarm

38. DavidBondy

39. Gangstarrrrr

40. Kyle548 (?)

41. RvB

42. DarrenB

43. Dave.wilton

44. Walter Sobchak

45. Cold war kid

46. Aphelion

2 brewts are better than 1!


----------



## 4515

1. Jason1wood

2. dfk41

3. Coffee chap

4. Mrboots2u

5. Urbanbumpkin

6. Daren

7. gs11

8. shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13. Expobarista

14. Heligan

15. VTG

16. orangertange

17. MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat

21. Geordie Boy

22. CharlieJ

23. Wobin19

24. Soll

25. Jeebsy

26. Flibster

27. Wando64

28. Bignorry

29. koahhe

30. Reneb

31. Spukey

32. Lighty

33. Robti

34. D_Evans

35. Nijntje

36. Jollybean

37. Origmarm

38. DavidBondy

39. Gangstarrrrr

40. Kyle548 (?)

41. RvB

42. DarrenB

43. Dave.wilton

44. Walter Sobchak

45. Cold war kid

46. Aphelion

47. Working Dog


----------



## Milanski

1. Jason1wood

2. dfk41

3. Coffee chap

4. Mrboots2u

5. Urbanbumpkin

6. Daren

7. gs11

8. shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13. Expobarista

14. Heligan

15. VTG

16. orangertange

17. MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat

21. Geordie Boy

22. CharlieJ

23. Wobin19

24. Soll

25. Jeebsy

26. Flibster

27. Wando64

28. Bignorry

29. koahhe

30. Reneb

31. Spukey

32. Lighty

33. Robti

34. D_Evans

35. Nijntje

36. Jollybean

37. Origmarm

38. DavidBondy

39. Gangstarrrrr

40. Kyle548 (?)

41. RvB

42. DarrenB

43. Dave.wilton

44. Walter Sobchak

45. Cold war kid

46. Aphelion

47. Working Dog

48. Milanski


----------



## carper2k

1. Jason1wood

2. dfk41

3. Coffee chap

4. Mrboots2u

5. Urbanbumpkin

6. Daren

7. gs11

8. shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13. Expobarista

14. Heligan

15. VTG

16. orangertange

17. MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat

21. Geordie Boy

22. CharlieJ

23. Wobin19

24. Soll

25. Jeebsy

26. Flibster

27. Wando64

28. Bignorry

29. koahhe

30. Reneb

31. Spukey

32. Lighty

33. Robti

34. D_Evans

35. Nijntje

36. Jollybean

37. Origmarm

38. DavidBondy

39. Gangstarrrrr

40. Kyle548 (?)

41. RvB

42. DarrenB

43. Dave.wilton

44. Walter Sobchak

45. Cold war kid

46. Aphelion

47. Working Dog

48. Milanski

49. Carper2k


----------



## MrShades

1. Jason1wood

2. dfk41

3. Coffee chap

4. Mrboots2u

5. Urbanbumpkin

6. Daren

7. gs11

8. shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13. Expobarista

14. Heligan

15. VTG

16. orangertange

17. MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat

21. Geordie Boy

22. CharlieJ

23. Wobin19

24. Soll

25. Jeebsy

26. Flibster

27. Wando64

28. Bignorry

29. koahhe

30. Reneb

31. Spukey

32. Lighty

33. Robti

34. D_Evans

35. Nijntje

36. Jollybean

37. Origmarm

38. DavidBondy

39. Gangstarrrrr

40. Kyle548 (?)

41. RvB

42. DarrenB

43. Dave.wilton

44. Walter Sobchak

45. Cold war kid

46. Aphelion

47. Working Dog

48. Milanski

49. Carper2k

50. MrShades


----------



## coffeechap

Just 20 more to go this is fab


----------



## Kyle548

1. Jason1wood

2. dfk41

3. Coffee chap

4. Mrboots2u

5. Urbanbumpkin

6. Daren

7. gs11

8. shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13. Expobarista

14. Heligan

15. VTG

16. orangertange

17. MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat

21. Geordie Boy

22. CharlieJ

23. Wobin19

24. Soll

25. Jeebsy

26. Flibster

27. Wando64

28. Bignorry

29. koahhe

30. Reneb

31. Spukey

32. Lighty

33. Robti

34. D_Evans

35. Nijntje

36. Jollybean

37. Origmarm

38. DavidBondy

39. Gangstarrrrr

40. RvB

41. DarrenB

42. Dave.wilton

43. Walter Sobchak

44. Cold war kid

45. Aphelion

46. Working Dog

47. Milanski

48. Carper2k

49. MrShades


----------



## coffeechap

Thanks for those who have put their names down so far, just a reminder folks, please only put your name down if you intend to follow this through.


----------



## Fevmeister

Apologies for pulling out but I thought even if I were to win I would only sell the machine with the proceeds going towards an r58, so i didn't think it was acceptable that I enter with the mindset to sell if I win.

Good luck everyone


----------



## coffeechap

There will be a few on here that will sell if they win and probably for a steal so please don't be put off by that


----------



## Dave.wilton

Fevmeister said:


> Apologies for pulling out but I thought even if I were to win I would only sell the machine with the proceeds going towards an r58, so i didn't think it was acceptable that I enter with the mindset to sell if I win.
> 
> Good luck everyone


I don't agree, surly you would sell it at below new value to give another coffee forum member a great bargain and you get what you want in the end. I'd rather you were in than the price of the tickets go up. I'm sure this happened with the first raffle so the guy could buy an L1


----------



## Dylan

My emotional response is that I would be a bit miffed if someone won it to sell, but its a bit selfish really, a raffle is a raffle, and as Dave says above, it could be to fund a new machine, or benefit another member.

So logically its perfectly fair.


----------



## Fevmeister

As a new member and as I'm planning to come along to some upcoming events I just didn't want to piss anyone off. Thought some people could be annoyed that I would immediately sell the thing that they entered a competition to win, obviously having wanted it for themselves in the first place!


----------



## jeebsy

I'd probably sell it and put the difference towards a rotary. As long as you sell it for a fair price there isn't a problem.


----------



## Geordie Boy

I was the one that bought the Strega in the first raffle. I got a machine at a great price and the guy that won it used the money to upgrade. A win-win for everyone!


----------



## Mrboots2u

I don't have a problem with it being sold , it's what I would do if I won. I would sell it at a reasonable price below market value to someone who wants it and stick a percentage to the forum. It's what I would have done if I had won another l1 etc. Someone gets a cheap machine , forum gets some money , I get some cash.


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> I don't have a problem with it being sold , it's what I would do if I won. I would sell it at a reasonable price below market value to someone who wants it and stick a percentage to the forum. It's what I would have done if I had won another l1 etc. Someone gets a cheap machine , forum gets some money , I get some cash.


[video=youtube;J-GkwIRbLw8]


----------



## Daren

I did exactly what Boots said. I won the tamper a couple of raffles ago. I only really entered the comp as a way to contribute to forum funds. When I won I sold it onto another forum member and gave a donation of the proceeds to the forum. The rest of the funds is currently paying for my continued competition entries.

By entering you are contributing to the forum and it's these sort of competitions that fund the forum and keep it as a non subscription site. I am sure we would all agree that's how it should be.

You will get no criticism from me if you win and decide to sell to another forum member.


----------



## jeebsy

You need to sell it to me for £20 if you win though.


----------



## coffeechap

Anyway back on track here is the list, keep it coming folks we could have this drawn by the weekend!!


----------



## coffeechap

1. Jason1wood

2. dfk41

3. Coffee chap

4. Mrboots2u

5. Urbanbumpkin

6. Daren

7. gs11

8. shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13. Expobarista

14. Heligan

15. VTG

16. orangertange

17. MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat

21. Geordie Boy

22. CharlieJ

23. Wobin19

24. Soll

25. Jeebsy

26. Flibster

27. Wando64

28. Bignorry

29. koahhe

30. Reneb

31. Spukey

32. Lighty

33. Robti

34. D_Evans

35. Nijntje

36. Jollybean

37. Origmarm

38. DavidBondy

39. Gangstarrrrr

40. RvB

41. DarrenB

42. Dave.wilton

43. Walter Sobchak

44. Cold war kid

45. Aphelion

46. Working Dog

47. Milanski

48. Carper2k

49. MrShades


----------



## Coffedrinker

1. Jason1wood

2. dfk41

3. Coffee chap

4. Mrboots2u

5. Urbanbumpkin

6. Daren

7. gs11

8. shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13. Expobarista

14. Heligan

15. VTG

16. orangertange

17. MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat

21. Geordie Boy

22. CharlieJ

23. Wobin19

24. Soll

25. Jeebsy

26. Flibster

27. Wando64

28. Bignorry

29. koahhe

30. Reneb

31. Spukey

32. Lighty

33. Robti

34. D_Evans

35. Nijntje

36. Jollybean

37. Origmarm

38. DavidBondy

39. Gangstarrrrr

40. RvB

41. DarrenB

42. Dave.wilton

43. Walter Sobchak

44. Cold war kid

45. Aphelion

46. Working Dog

47. Milanski

48. Carper2k

49. MrShades

50. Coffedrinker

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## nordberg

1. Jason1wood

2. dfk41

3. Coffee chap

4. Mrboots2u

5. Urbanbumpkin

6. Daren

7. gs11

8. shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13. Expobarista

14. Heligan

15. VTG

16. orangertange

17. MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat

21. Geordie Boy

22. CharlieJ

23. Wobin19

24. Soll

25. Jeebsy

26. Flibster

27. Wando64

28. Bignorry

29. koahhe

30. Reneb

31. Spukey

32. Lighty

33. Robti

34. D_Evans

35. Nijntje

36. Jollybean

37. Origmarm

38. DavidBondy

39. Gangstarrrrr

40. RvB

41. DarrenB

42. Dave.wilton

43. Walter Sobchak

44. Cold war kid

45. Aphelion

46. Working Dog

47. Milanski

48. Carper2k

49. MrShades

50. Coffedrinker

51. nordberg


----------



## coffeechap

Slowed up somewhat come on folks this is such a great little raffle


----------



## trebor127

1. Jason1wood

2. dfk41

3. Coffee chap

4. Mrboots2u

5. Urbanbumpkin

6. Daren

7. gs11

8. shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13. Expobarista

14. Heligan

15. VTG

16. orangertange

17. MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat

21. Geordie Boy

22. CharlieJ

23. Wobin19

24. Soll

25. Jeebsy

26. Flibster

27. Wando64

28. Bignorry

29. koahhe

30. Reneb

31. Spukey

32. Lighty

33. Robti

34. D_Evans

35. Nijntje

36. Jollybean

37. Origmarm

38. DavidBondy

39. Gangstarrrrr

40. RvB

41. DarrenB

42. Dave.wilton

43. Walter Sobchak

44. Cold war kid

45. Aphelion

46. Working Dog

47. Milanski

48. Carper2k

49. MrShades

50. Coffedrinker

51. nordberg

52. trebor127


----------



## coffeechap

18 more to go!!!


----------



## Jonathan007

1. Jason1wood

2. dfk41

3. Coffee chap

4. Mrboots2u

5. Urbanbumpkin

6. Daren

7. gs11

8. shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13. Expobarista

14. Heligan

15. VTG

16. orangertange

17. MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat

21. Geordie Boy

22. CharlieJ

23. Wobin19

24. Soll

25. Jeebsy

26. Flibster

27. Wando64

28. Bignorry

29. koahhe

30. Reneb

31. Spukey

32. Lighty

33. Robti

34. D_Evans

35. Nijntje

36. Jollybean

37. Origmarm

38. DavidBondy

39. Gangstarrrrr

40. RvB

41. DarrenB

42. Dave.wilton

43. Walter Sobchak

44. Cold war kid

45. Aphelion

46. Working Dog

47. Milanski

48. Carper2k

49. MrShades

50. Coffedrinker

51. nordberg

52. trebor127

53. Jonathan007

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## noelweston

1. Jason1wood

2. dfk41

3. Coffee chap

4. Mrboots2u

5. Urbanbumpkin

6. Daren

7. gs11

8. shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13. Expobarista

14. Heligan

15. VTG

16. orangertange

17. MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat

21. Geordie Boy

22. CharlieJ

23. Wobin19

24. Soll

25. Jeebsy

26. Flibster

27. Wando64

28. Bignorry

29. koahhe

30. Reneb

31. Spukey

32. Lighty

33. Robti

34. D_Evans

35. Nijntje

36. Jollybean

37. Origmarm

38. DavidBondy

39. Gangstarrrrr

40. RvB

41. DarrenB

42. Dave.wilton

43. Walter Sobchak

44. Cold war kid

45. Aphelion

46. Working Dog

47. Milanski

48. Carper2k

49. MrShades

50. Coffedrinker

51. nordberg

52. trebor127

53. Jonathan007

54. noelweston


----------



## MarkyP

Am I allowed to enter?


----------



## kikapu

MarkyP said:


> Am I allowed to enter?


Yes if you want two!


----------



## MarkyP

kikapu said:


> Yes if you want two!


Oh, I thought I'd changed my signature ages ago!

edit: changed signature


----------



## ianskelly

for some reason my fisher price laptop won't add me on with the cut and paste can someone help me out ? I'm keeping me fingers crossed cos "won" an office leva two weeks ago that doesn't look like it is gonna be coming.... cheers


----------



## kikapu

1. Jason1wood

2. dfk41

3. Coffee chap

4. Mrboots2u

5. Urbanbumpkin

6. Daren

7. gs11

8. shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13. Expobarista

14. Heligan

15. VTG

16. orangertange

17. MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat

21. Geordie Boy

22. CharlieJ

23. Wobin19

24. Soll

25. Jeebsy

26. Flibster

27. Wando64

28. Bignorry

29. koahhe

30. Reneb

31. Spukey

32. Lighty

33. Robti

34. D_Evans

35. Nijntje

36. Jollybean

37. Origmarm

38. DavidBondy

39. Gangstarrrrr

40. RvB

41. DarrenB

42. Dave.wilton

43. Walter Sobchak

44. Cold war kid

45. Aphelion

46. Working Dog

47. Milanski

48. Carper2k

49. MrShades

50. Coffedrinker

51. nordberg

52. trebor127

53. Jonathan007

54. noelweston

55. ianskelly


----------



## kikapu

MarkyP said:


> Oh, I thought I'd changed my signature ages ago!
> 
> edit: changed signature


aaaahhhhhh now I remember!!!!! NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO you cant


----------



## coffeechap

15 more to the draw


----------



## robti

coffeechap said:


> 15 more to the draw


Hopefully this weekend now


----------



## 4085

Come on you lurkers.......come on you people scared of winning and do not want it........come on everyone.......I have an L1, hope I do not win but glad to support the forum!


----------



## Saftlad

dfk41 said:


> Come on you lurkers.......come on you people *scared of winning *and do not want it........come on everyone.......I have an L1, hope I do not win but glad to support the forum!


Yep, that'll be me then. I haven't got even a classic yet and my p-o-s DeLonghi makes the bitterest coffee I've ever tasted. If (by some miracle) I won the DB I'd be left feeling guilty that I had stopped someone who could actually use it from winning! Good luck to everyone


----------



## Lighty

Get in there saftlad

its a great learning curve!

even a poor shot from the DB will taste like ambrosia if your de is anything like the 330 I had before the classic

Some of the guys have said they'd sell it on if they won so you've git that option

£15 ... That's only 5 egg nog mocha choka salted praline whipped cream 'coffees'

do you want a flake in that love?


----------



## frankil

1. Jason1wood

2. dfk41

3. Coffee chap

4. Mrboots2u

5. Urbanbumpkin

6. Daren

7. gs11

8. shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13. Expobarista

14. Heligan

15. VTG

16. orangertange

17. MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat

21. Geordie Boy

22. CharlieJ

23. Wobin19

24. Soll

25. Jeebsy

26. Flibster

27. Wando64

28. Bignorry

29. koahhe

30. Reneb

31. Spukey

32. Lighty

33. Robti

34. D_Evans

35. Nijntje

36. Jollybean

37. Origmarm

38. DavidBondy

39. Gangstarrrrr

40. RvB

41. DarrenB

42. Dave.wilton

43. Walter Sobchak

44. Cold war kid

45. Aphelion

46. Working Dog

47. Milanski

48. Carper2k

49. MrShades

50. Coffedrinker

51. nordberg

52. trebor127

53. Jonathan007

54. noelweston

55. ianskelly

56. frankil


----------



## kikapu

1. Jason1wood

2. dfk41

3. Coffee chap

4. Mrboots2u

5. Urbanbumpkin

6. Daren

7. gs11

8. shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13. Expobarista

14. Heligan

15. VTG

16. orangertange

17. MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat

21. Geordie Boy

22. CharlieJ

23. Wobin19

24. Soll

25. Jeebsy

26. Flibster

27. Wando64

28. Bignorry

29. koahhe

30. Reneb

31. Spukey

32. Lighty

33. Robti

34. D_Evans

35. Nijntje

36. Jollybean

37. Origmarm

38. DavidBondy

39. Gangstarrrrr

40. RvB

41. DarrenB

42. Dave.wilton

43. Walter Sobchak

44. Cold war kid

45. Aphelion

46. Working Dog

47. Milanski

48. Carper2k

49. MrShades

50. Coffedrinker

51. nordberg

52. trebor127

53. Jonathan007

54. noelweston

55. ianskelly

56. frankil

57. Kikapu


----------



## coffeechap

Nearly at ten more to go keep it coming let's try and get this done on Sunday!!!!


----------



## 4085

Bump up.....come on folks


----------



## bignorry

Cant believe for only the price of a bag of beans! .Surely there are another 10 members who would like a new machine?


----------



## badger28

1. Jason1wood

2. dfk41

3. Coffee chap

4. Mrboots2u

5. Urbanbumpkin

6. Daren

7. gs11

8. shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13. Expobarista

14. Heligan

15. VTG

16. orangertange

17. MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat

21. Geordie Boy

22. CharlieJ

23. Wobin19

24. Soll

25. Jeebsy

26. Flibster

27. Wando64

28. Bignorry

29. koahhe

30. Reneb

31. Spukey

32. Lighty

33. Robti

34. D_Evans

35. Nijntje

36. Jollybean

37. Origmarm

38. DavidBondy

39. Gangstarrrrr

40. RvB

41. DarrenB

42. Dave.wilton

43. Walter Sobchak

44. Cold war kid

45. Aphelion

46. Working Dog

47. Milanski

48. Carper2k

49. MrShades

50. Coffedrinker

51. nordberg

52. trebor127

53. Jonathan007

54. noelweston

55. ianskelly

56. frankil

57. Kikapu

58. Badger28


----------



## sjenner

Just seen this... I'm "in"... Oh no... That's Dragon's Den.

1. Jason1wood

2. dfk41

3. Coffee chap

4. Mrboots2u

5. Urbanbumpkin

6. Daren

7. gs11

8. shaun1

9. Ronsil

10. Neil

11. Yes Row

12. SimonB

13. Expobarista

14. Heligan

15. VTG

16. orangertange

17. MooMaa

18. Michael

19. jtvrg

20. Don_your_hat

21. Geordie Boy

22. CharlieJ

23. Wobin19

24. Soll

25. Jeebsy

26. Flibster

27. Wando64

28. Bignorry

29. koahhe

30. Reneb

31. Spukey

32. Lighty

33. Robti

34. D_Evans

35. Nijntje

36. Jollybean

37. Origmarm

38. DavidBondy

39. Gangstarrrrr

40. RvB

41. DarrenB

42. Dave.wilton

43. Walter Sobchak

44. Cold war kid

45. Aphelion

46. Working Dog

47. Milanski

48. Carper2k

49. MrShades

50. Coffedrinker

51. nordberg

52. trebor127

53. Jonathan007

54. noelweston

55. ianskelly

56. frankil

57. Kikapu

58. Badger28

59. sjenner


----------



## Wobin19

Shameless bump. The suspense is killing me!


----------



## DavidBondy

Wobin19 said:


> Shameless bump. The suspense is killing me!


Me too! Come on folks. I want this machine installed when I'm in the UK on a couple of weeks and I can't win until the raffle is drawn!

DB


----------



## coffeechap

If we get to 60 how do we feel about £17.50 a ticket?


----------



## DavidBondy

coffeechap said:


> If we get to 60 how do we feel about £17.50 a ticket?


You know me Dave! I'm in! Since neither of us ever win a thing it's only a couple of quid more!

DB


----------



## Dylan

Same as ever, I'm in ^_^


----------



## cold war kid

I'd be happy with that.


----------



## jtvrg

Yep, that's ok by me


----------



## Geordie Boy

As ever, I'm fine with it


----------



## Orangertange

No problem thigh that........as long as I win


----------



## robti

Ditto here for me


----------



## Walter Sobchak

I'm fine with it


----------



## koahhe

ok with 17.50


----------



## coffeechap

Those ok with £17.50

Coffee chap

David Bondy

Koahe

Walter sobchak

Robti

Geordieboy

Orangetang

Jrtvg

Coldwarkid

D_evans

Mrboots2u

Dfk41

Charlie's

Neill


----------



## Charliej

Yeah I'll go with £17.50 if we can't get to 70, would be nice if we could get to 70 though but I have no objection to paying £17.50 for my new machine.

Those ok with £17.50

Coffee chap

David Bondy

Koahe

Walter sobchak

Robti

Geordieboy

Orangetang

Jrtvg

Coldwarkid

D_evans

Mrboots2u

Dfk

CharlieJ


----------



## Neill

I'm in at 17.50 if we need to.


----------



## Jason1wood

Me too. I'm happy as long as I win :-D


----------



## koahhe

Coffee chap

David Bondy

Koahe

Walter sobchak

Robti

Geordieboy

Orangetang

Jrtvg

Coldwarkid

D_evans

Mrboots2u

Dfk41

koahhe


----------



## coffeechap

Those ok with £17.50

Coffee chap

David Bondy

Koahe

Walter sobchak

Robti

Geordieboy

Orangetang

Jrtvg

Coldwarkid

D_evans

Mrboots2u

Dfk41

Charliej

Neill

Jason1wood


----------



## koahhe

Coffee chap

David Bondy

Koahe

Walter sobchak

Robti

Geordieboy

Orangetang

Jrtvg

Coldwarkid

D_evans

Mrboots2u

Dfk41

Charliej

Neill

koahhe


----------



## coffeechap

Those ok with £17.50

Coffee chap

David Bondy

Koahhe

Walter sobchak

Robti

Geordieboy

Orangetang

Jrtvg

Coldwarkid

D_evans

Mrboots2u

Dfk41

Charliej

Neill

Jason1wood


----------



## badger28

Coffee chap

David Bondy

Koahhe

Walter sobchak

Robti

Geordieboy

Orangetang

Jrtvg

Coldwarkid

D_evans

Mrboots2u

Dfk41

Charliej

Neill

Jason1wood

Badger28


----------



## Dave.wilton

Those ok with £17.50

Coffee chap

David Bondy

Koahhe

Walter sobchak

Robti

Geordieboy

Orangetang

Jrtvg

Coldwarkid

D_evans

Mrboots2u

Dfk41

Charliej

Neill

Jason1wood

Dave.wilton


----------



## MooMaa

I will give it a punt at £17.50, can you put me on the list.


----------



## shaun1

Those ok with £17.50

Coffee chap

David Bondy

Koahhe

Walter sobchak

Robti

Geordieboy

Orangetang

Jrtvg

Coldwarkid

D_evans

Mrboots2u

Dfk41

Charliej

Neill

Jason1wood

shaun1


----------



## coffeechap

Coffee chap

David Bondy

Koahhe

Walter sobchak

Robti

Geordieboy

Orangetang

Jrtvg

Coldwarkid

D_evans

Mrboots2u

Dfk41

Charliej

Neill

Jason1wood

Badger28

Moomaa

David.wilton


----------



## coffeechap

List of those willing to pay £17.50 cut and paste this list and add your name

Coffee chap

David Bondy

Koahhe

Walter sobchak

Robti

Geordieboy

Orangetang

Jrtvg

Coldwarkid

D_evans

Mrboots2u

Dfk41

Charliej

Neill

Jason1wood

Badger28

Moomaa

David.wilton

Shaun1

Daren

Yesrow


----------



## Daren

I'm in - just let me win


----------



## Yes Row

Coffee chap

David Bondy

Koahhe

Walter sobchak

Robti

Geordieboy

Orangetang

Jrtvg

Coldwarkid

D_evans

Mrboots2u

Dfk41

Charliej

Neill

Jason1wood

Badger28

Moomaa

David.wilton

Yes Row


----------



## coffeechap

List of those willing to pay £17.50 cut and paste this list and add your name

Coffee chap

David Bondy

Koahhe

Walter sobchak

Robti

Geordieboy

Orangetang

Jrtvg

Coldwarkid

D_evans

Mrboots2u

Dfk41

Charliej

Neill

Jason1wood

Badger28

Moomaa

David.wilton

Shaun1

Daren

Yesrow


----------



## Spukey

Coffee chap

David Bondy

Koahhe

Walter sobchak

Robti

Geordieboy

Orangetang

Jrtvg

Coldwarkid

D_evans

Mrboots2u

Dfk41

Charliej

Neill

Jason1wood

Badger28

Moomaa

David.wilton

Shaun1

Daren

Yesrow

Spukey


----------



## Soll

Coffee chap

David Bondy

Koahhe

Walter sobchak

Robti

Geordieboy

Orangetang

Jrtvg

Coldwarkid

D_evans

Mrboots2u

Dfk41

Charliej

Neill

Jason1wood

Badger28

Moomaa

David.wilton

Shaun1

Daren

Yesrow

Spukey

Soll


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Happy with 17.50 too. Pasting from phone apologies in advance.

Coffee chap

David Bondy

Koahhe

Walter sobchak

Robti

Geordieboy

Orangetang

Jrtvg

Coldwarkid

D_evans

Mrboots2u

Dfk41

Charliej

Neill

Jason1wood

Badger28

Moomaa

David.wilton

Shaun1

Daren

Yesrow

Spukey

Urbanbumpkin


----------



## Flibster

I'm in at £17.50

Coffee chap

David Bondy

Koahhe

Walter sobchak

Robti

Geordieboy

Orangetang

Jrtvg

Coldwarkid

D_evans

Mrboots2u

Dfk41

Charliej

Neill

Jason1wood

Badger28

Moomaa

David.wilton

Shaun1

Daren

Yesrow

Spukey

Soll

Flibster


----------



## 4515

That works for me


----------



## coffeechap

I'm in at £17.50

1.Coffee chap

2.David Bondy

3.Koahhe

4.Walter sobchak

5.Robti

6.Geordieboy

7.Orangetang

8.Jrtvg

9.Coldwarkid

10.D_evans

11.Mrboots2u

12.Dfk41

13.Charliej

14.Neill

15.Jason1wood

16.Badger28

17.Moomaa

18.David.wilton

19.Shaun1

20.Daren

21.Yesrow

22.Spukey

23.Soll

24.Flibster

25.Urban bumpkin

26. Working dog


----------



## bignorry

I'm in at £17.50

1.Coffee chap

2.David Bondy

3.Koahhe

4.Walter sobchak

5.Robti

6.Geordieboy

7.Orangetang

8.Jrtvg

9.Coldwarkid

10.D_evans

11.Mrboots2u

12.Dfk41

13.Charliej

14.Neill

15.Jason1wood

16.Badger28

17.Moomaa

18.David.wilton

19.Shaun1

20.Daren

21.Yesrow

22.Spukey

23.Soll

24.Flibster

25.Urban bumpkin

26. Working dog

27. Bignorry


----------



## Wando64

I'm in at £17.50

1.Coffee chap

2.David Bondy

3.Koahhe

4.Walter sobchak

5.Robti

6.Geordieboy

7.Orangetang

8.Jrtvg

9.Coldwarkid

10.D_evans

11.Mrboots2u

12.Dfk41

13.Charliej

14.Neill

15.Jason1wood

16.Badger28

17.Moomaa

18.David.wilton

19.Shaun1

20.Daren

21.Yesrow

22.Spukey

23.Soll

24.Flibster

25.Urban bumpkin

26. Working dog

27. Bignorry

28. Wando64


----------



## Nijntje

£17.50 cool with me...

1.Coffee chap

2.David Bondy

3.Koahhe

4.Walter sobchak

5.Robti

6.Geordieboy

7.Orangetang

8.Jrtvg

9.Coldwarkid

10.D_evans

11.Mrboots2u

12.Dfk41

13.Charliej

14.Neill

15.Jason1wood

16.Badger28

17.Moomaa

18.David.wilton

19.Shaun1

20.Daren

21.Yesrow

22.Spukey

23.Soll

24.Flibster

25.Urban bumpkin

26. Working dog

27. Bignorry

28. Nijntje


----------



## coffeechap

£17.50 cool with me...

1.Coffee chap

2.David Bondy

3.Koahhe

4.Walter sobchak

5.Robti

6.Geordieboy

7.Orangetang

8.Jrtvg

9.Coldwarkid

10.D_evans

11.Mrboots2u

12.Dfk41

13.Charliej

14.Neill

15.Jason1wood

16.Badger28

17.Moomaa

18.David.wilton

19.Shaun1

20.Daren

21.Yesrow

22.Spukey

23.Soll

24.Flibster

25.Urban bumpkin

26. Working dog

27. Bignorry

28. Nijntje

29. Wando64


----------



## carper2k

I am in with £17.50

1.Coffee chap

2.David Bondy

3.Koahhe

4.Walter sobchak

5.Robti

6.Geordieboy

7.Orangetang

8.Jrtvg

9.Coldwarkid

10.D_evans

11.Mrboots2u

12.Dfk41

13.Charliej

14.Neill

15.Jason1wood

16.Badger28

17.Moomaa

18.David.wilton

19.Shaun1

20.Daren

21.Yesrow

22.Spukey

23.Soll

24.Flibster

25.Urban bumpkin

26. Working dog

27. Bignorry

28. Nijntje

29. Wando64

30. Carper2k


----------



## reneb

£17.50 cool with me...

1.Coffee chap

2.David Bondy

3.Koahhe

4.Walter sobchak

5.Robti

6.Geordieboy

7.Orangetang

8.Jrtvg

9.Coldwarkid

10.D_evans

11.Mrboots2u

12.Dfk41

13.Charliej

14.Neill

15.Jason1wood

16.Badger28

17.Moomaa

18.David.wilton

19.Shaun1

20.Daren

21.Yesrow

22.Spukey

23.Soll

24.Flibster

25.Urban bumpkin

26. Working dog

27. Bignorry

28. Nijntje

29. Wando64

30. Carper2k

31. Reneb


----------



## GS11

£17.50 cool with me...

1.Coffee chap

2.David Bondy

3.Koahhe

4.Walter sobchak

5.Robti

6.Geordieboy

7.Orangetang

8.Jrtvg

9.Coldwarkid

10.D_evans

11.Mrboots2u

12.Dfk41

13.Charliej

14.Neill

15.Jason1wood

16.Badger28

17.Moomaa

18.David.wilton

19.Shaun1

20.Daren

21.Yesrow

22.Spukey

23.Soll

24.Flibster

25.Urban bumpkin

26. Working dog

27. Bignorry

28. Nijntje

29. Wando64

30. Carper2k

31. Reneb

32. gs11


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

In @ 17.50!!!


----------



## ronsil

I'm happy at £17.50


----------



## coffeechap

£17.50 cool with me...

1.Coffee chap

2.David Bondy

3.Koahhe

4.Walter sobchak

5.Robti

6.Geordieboy

7.Orangetang

8.Jrtvg

9.Coldwarkid

10.D_evans

11.Mrboots2u

12.Dfk41

13.Charliej

14.Neill

15.Jason1wood

16.Badger28

17.Moomaa

18.David.wilton

19.Shaun1

20.Daren

21.Yesrow

22.Spukey

23.Soll

24.Flibster

25.Urban bumpkin

26. Working dog

27. Bignorry

28. Nijntje

29. Wando64

30. Carper2k

31. Reneb

32. gs11

33. Gangstarrrrrr

34. Ronsil


----------



## Dave The Rave

I'm In










1.Coffee chap

2.David Bondy

3.Koahhe

4.Walter sobchak

5.Robti

6.Geordieboy

7.Orangetang

8.Jrtvg

9.Coldwarkid

10.D_evans

11.Mrboots2u

12.Dfk41

13.Charliej

14.Neill

15.Jason1wood

16.Badger28

17.Moomaa

18.David.wilton

19.Shaun1

20.Daren

21.Yesrow

22.Spukey

23.Soll

24.Flibster

25.Urban bumpkin

26. Working dog

27. Bignorry

28. Nijntje

29. Wando64

30. Carper2k

31. Reneb

32. gs11

33. Gangstarrrrrr

34. Ronsil

35. Dave The Rave


----------



## Mrboots2u

Add me at 17.50 can't copy and paste sorry ....


----------



## coffeechap

You are already in dude number 11


----------



## Spazbarista

Happy with £17.50


----------



## Coffedrinker

£17.50 is good

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Jonathan007

£17.50 is good with me


----------



## coffeechap

The £17.50 per ticket list

1.Coffee chap

2.David Bondy

3.Koahhe

4.Walter sobchak

5.Robti

6.Geordieboy

7.Orangetang

8.Jrtvg

9.Coldwarkid

10.D_evans

11.Mrboots2u

12.Dfk41

13.Charliej

14.Neill

15.Jason1wood

16.Badger28

17.Moomaa

18.David.wilton

19.Shaun1

20.Daren

21.Yesrow

22.Spukey

23.Soll

24.Flibster

25.Urban bumpkin

26. Working dog

27. Bignorry

28. Nijntje

29. Wando64

30. Carper2k

31. Reneb

32. gs11

33. Gangstarrrrrr

34. Ronsil

35. Dave The Rave

36. Expobarista

37. Coffee drinker

38. Jonathan007


----------



## coffeechap

Price is coming down as if everyone is in that makes 61


----------



## DarrenB

£17.50 count me in!!


----------



## VTG

Count me in









1.Coffee chap

2.David Bondy

3.Koahhe

4.Walter sobchak

5.Robti

6.Geordieboy

7.Orangetang

8.Jrtvg

9.Coldwarkid

10.D_evans

11.Mrboots2u

12.Dfk41

13.Charliej

14.Neill

15.Jason1wood

16.Badger28

17.Moomaa

18.David.wilton

19.Shaun1

20.Daren

21.Yesrow

22.Spukey

23.Soll

24.Flibster

25.Urban bumpkin

26. Working dog

27. Bignorry

28. Nijntje

29. Wando64

30. Carper2k

31. Reneb

32. gs11

33. Gangstarrrrrr

34. Ronsil

35. Dave The Rave

36. Expobarista

37. Coffee drinker

38. Jonathan007

39. VTG


----------



## VTG

Just noticed you posted right before I did DarrenB









1.Coffee chap

2.David Bondy

3.Koahhe

4.Walter sobchak

5.Robti

6.Geordieboy

7.Orangetang

8.Jrtvg

9.Coldwarkid

10.D_evans

11.Mrboots2u

12.Dfk41

13.Charliej

14.Neill

15.Jason1wood

16.Badger28

17.Moomaa

18.David.wilton

19.Shaun1

20.Daren

21.Yesrow

22.Spukey

23.Soll

24.Flibster

25.Urban bumpkin

26. Working dog

27. Bignorry

28. Nijntje

29. Wando64

30. Carper2k

31. Reneb

32. gs11

33. Gangstarrrrrr

34. Ronsil

35. Dave The Rave

36. Expobarista

37. Coffee drinker

38. Jonathan007

39. DarrenB

40. VTG


----------



## Jollybean

1.Coffee chap

2.David Bondy

3.Koahhe

4.Walter sobchak

5.Robti

6.Geordieboy

7.Orangetang

8.Jrtvg

9.Coldwarkid

10.D_evans

11.Mrboots2u

12.Dfk41

13.Charliej

14.Neill

15.Jason1wood

16.Badger28

17.Moomaa

18.David.wilton

19.Shaun1

20.Daren

21.Yesrow

22.Spukey

23.Soll

24.Flibster

25.Urban bumpkin

26. Working dog

27. Bignorry

28. Nijntje

29. Wando64

30. Carper2k

31. Reneb

32. gs11

33. Gangstarrrrrr

34. Ronsil

35. Dave The Rave

36. Expobarista

37. Coffee drinker

38. Jonathan007

39. DarrenB

40. VTG

41. Jollybean


----------



## noelweston

OK for me @ £17.50 - sorry, can't copy & paste on this tablet.


----------



## SimonB

1.Coffee chap

2.David Bondy

3.Koahhe

4.Walter sobchak

5.Robti

6.Geordieboy

7.Orangetang

8.Jrtvg

9.Coldwarkid

10.D_evans

11.Mrboots2u

12.Dfk41

13.Charliej

14.Neill

15.Jason1wood

16.Badger28

17.Moomaa

18.David.wilton

19.Shaun1

20.Daren

21.Yesrow

22.Spukey

23.Soll

24.Flibster

25.Urban bumpkin

26. Working dog

27. Bignorry

28. Nijntje

29. Wando64

30. Carper2k

31. Reneb

32. gs11

33. Gangstarrrrrr

34. Ronsil

35. Dave The Rave

36. Expobarista

37. Coffee drinker

38. Jonathan007

39. DarrenB

40. VTG

41. Jollybean

42. noelweston

43. SimonB


----------



## origmarm

Fine for 17.50 also


----------



## coffeechap

People ok with £17.50 per ticket..

1.Coffee chap

2.David Bondy

3.Koahhe

4.Walter sobchak

5.Robti

6.Geordieboy

7.Orangetang

8.Jrtvg

9.Coldwarkid

10.D_evans

11.Mrboots2u

12.Dfk41

13.Charliej

14.Neill

15.Jason1wood

16.Badger28

17.Moomaa

18.David.wilton

19.Shaun1

20.Daren

21.Yesrow

22.Spukey

23.Soll

24.Flibster

25.Urban bumpkin

26. Working dog

27. Bignorry

28. Nijntje

29. Wando64

30. Carper2k

31. Reneb

32. gs11

33. Gangstarrrrrr

34. Ronsil

35. Dave The Rave

36. Expobarista

37. Coffee drinker

38. Jonathan007

39. DarrenB

40. VTG

41. Jollybean

42. noelweston

43. SimonB

44. Origmarm


----------



## Heligan

People ok with £17.50 per ticket..

1.Coffee chap

2.David Bondy

3.Koahhe

4.Walter sobchak

5.Robti

6.Geordieboy

7.Orangetang

8.Jrtvg

9.Coldwarkid

10.D_evans

11.Mrboots2u

12.Dfk41

13.Charliej

14.Neill

15.Jason1wood

16.Badger28

17.Moomaa

18.David.wilton

19.Shaun1

20.Daren

21.Yesrow

22.Spukey

23.Soll

24.Flibster

25.Urban bumpkin

26. Working dog

27. Bignorry

28. Nijntje

29. Wando64

30. Carper2k

31. Reneb

32. gs11

33. Gangstarrrrrr

34. Ronsil

35. Dave The Rave

36. Expobarista

37. Coffee drinker

38. Jonathan007

39. DarrenB

40. VTG

41. Jollybean

42. noelweston

43. SimonB

44. Origmarm

45. Heligan


----------



## Wobin19

1.Coffee chap

2.David Bondy

3.Koahhe

4.Walter sobchak

5.Robti

6.Geordieboy

7.Orangetang

8.Jrtvg

9.Coldwarkid

10.D_evans

11.Mrboots2u

12.Dfk41

13.Charliej

14.Neill

15.Jason1wood

16.Badger28

17.Moomaa

18.David.wilton

19.Shaun1

20.Daren

21.Yesrow

22.Spukey

23.Soll

24.Flibster

25.Urban bumpkin

26. Working dog

27. Bignorry

28. Nijntje

29. Wando64

30. Carper2k

31. Reneb

32. gs11

33. Gangstarrrrrr

34. Ronsil

35. Dave The Rave

36. Expobarista

37. Coffee drinker

38. Jonathan007

39. DarrenB

40. VTG

41. Jollybean

42. noelweston

43. SimonB

44. Origmarm

45. Heligan

46. Wobin19


----------



## ianskelly

YUP more than happy with that but can't cut and paste so can someone add me on? cheers Ian


----------



## sjenner

I'm OK with £17.50... I'm also OK with whatever it was before too!

1.Coffee chap

2.David Bondy

3.Koahhe

4.Walter sobchak

5.Robti

6.Geordieboy

7.Orangetang

8.Jrtvg

9.Coldwarkid

10.D_evans

11.Mrboots2u

12.Dfk41

13.Charliej

14.Neill

15.Jason1wood

16.Badger28

17.Moomaa

18.David.wilton

19.Shaun1

20.Daren

21.Yesrow

22.Spukey

23.Soll

24.Flibster

25.Urban bumpkin

26. Working dog

27. Bignorry

28. Nijntje

29. Wando64

30. Carper2k

31. Reneb

32. gs11

33. Gangstarrrrrr

34. Ronsil

35. Dave The Rave

36. Expobarista

37. Coffee drinker

38. Jonathan007

39. DarrenB

40. VTG

41. Jollybean

42. noelweston

43. SimonB

44. Origmarm

45. Heligan

46. Wobin19

47. sjenner


----------



## ronsil

ianskelly said:


> YUP more than happy with that but can't cut and paste so can someone add me on? cheers Ian


Here you go mate.

1.Coffee chap

2.David Bondy

3.Koahhe

4.Walter sobchak

5.Robti

6.Geordieboy

7.Orangetang

8.Jrtvg

9.Coldwarkid

10.D_evans

11.Mrboots2u

12.Dfk41

13.Charliej

14.Neill

15.Jason1wood

16.Badger28

17.Moomaa

18.David.wilton

19.Shaun1

20.Daren

21.Yesrow

22.Spukey

23.Soll

24.Flibster

25.Urban bumpkin

26. Working dog

27. Bignorry

28. Nijntje

29. Wando64

30. Carper2k

31. Reneb

32. gs11

33. Gangstarrrrrr

34. Ronsil

35. Dave The Rave

36. Expobarista

37. Coffee drinker

38. Jonathan007

39. DarrenB

40. VTG

41. Jollybean

42. noelweston

43. SimonB

44. Origmarm

45. Heligan

46. Wobin19

47. sjenner

48.Ianskelly.


----------



## RvB

People ok with £17.50 per ticket..

1.Coffee chap

2.David Bondy

3.Koahhe

4.Walter sobchak

5.Robti

6.Geordieboy

7.Orangetang

8.Jrtvg

9.Coldwarkid

10.D_evans

11.Mrboots2u

12.Dfk41

13.Charliej

14.Neill

15.Jason1wood

16.Badger28

17.Moomaa

18.David.wilton

19.Shaun1

20.Daren

21.Yesrow

22.Spukey

23.Soll

24.Flibster

25.Urban bumpkin

26. Working dog

27. Bignorry

28. Nijntje

29. Wando64

30. Carper2k

31. Reneb

32. gs11

33. Gangstarrrrrr

34. Ronsil

35. Dave The Rave

36. Expobarista

37. Coffee drinker

38. Jonathan007

39. DarrenB

40. VTG

41. Jollybean

42. noelweston

43. SimonB

44. Origmarm

45. Heligan

46. Wobin19

47. sjenner

48.lanskelly

49. RvB


----------



## aphelion

People ok with £17.50 per ticket..

1.Coffee chap

2.David Bondy

3.Koahhe

4.Walter sobchak

5.Robti

6.Geordieboy

7.Orangetang

8.Jrtvg

9.Coldwarkid

10.D_evans

11.Mrboots2u

12.Dfk41

13.Charliej

14.Neill

15.Jason1wood

16.Badger28

17.Moomaa

18.David.wilton

19.Shaun1

20.Daren

21.Yesrow

22.Spukey

23.Soll

24.Flibster

25.Urban bumpkin

26. Working dog

27. Bignorry

28. Nijntje

29. Wando64

30. Carper2k

31. Reneb

32. gs11

33. Gangstarrrrrr

34. Ronsil

35. Dave The Rave

36. Expobarista

37. Coffee drinker

38. Jonathan007

39. DarrenB

40. VTG

41. Jollybean

42. noelweston

43. SimonB

44. Origmarm

45. Heligan

46. Wobin19

47. sjenner

48.lanskelly

49. RvB

50. Aphelion


----------



## kikapu

People ok with £17.50 per ticket..

1.Coffee chap

2.David Bondy

3.Koahhe

4.Walter sobchak

5.Robti

6.Geordieboy

7.Orangetang

8.Jrtvg

9.Coldwarkid

10.D_evans

11.Mrboots2u

12.Dfk41

13.Charliej

14.Neill

15.Jason1wood

16.Badger28

17.Moomaa

18.David.wilton

19.Shaun1

20.Daren

21.Yesrow

22.Spukey

23.Soll

24.Flibster

25.Urban bumpkin

26. Working dog

27. Bignorry

28. Nijntje

29. Wando64

30. Carper2k

31. Reneb

32. gs11

33. Gangstarrrrrr

34. Ronsil

35. Dave The Rave

36. Expobarista

37. Coffee drinker

38. Jonathan007

39. DarrenB

40. VTG

41. Jollybean

42. noelweston

43. SimonB

44. Origmarm

45. Heligan

46. Wobin19

47. sjenner

48.lanskelly

49. RvB

50. Aphelion

51. Kikapu


----------



## MrShades

People ok with £17.50 per ticket..

1.Coffee chap

2.David Bondy

3.Koahhe

4.Walter sobchak

5.Robti

6.Geordieboy

7.Orangetang

8.Jrtvg

9.Coldwarkid

10.D_evans

11.Mrboots2u

12.Dfk41

13.Charliej

14.Neill

15.Jason1wood

16.Badger28

17.Moomaa

18.David.wilton

19.Shaun1

20.Daren

21.Yesrow

22.Spukey

23.Soll

24.Flibster

25.Urban bumpkin

26. Working dog

27. Bignorry

28. Nijntje

29. Wando64

30. Carper2k

31. Reneb

32. gs11

33. Gangstarrrrrr

34. Ronsil

35. Dave The Rave

36. Expobarista

37. Coffee drinker

38. Jonathan007

39. DarrenB

40. VTG

41. Jollybean

42. noelweston

43. SimonB

44. Origmarm

45. Heligan

46. Wobin19

47. sjenner

48.lanskelly

49. RvB

50. Aphelion

51. Kikapu

52. MrShades


----------



## nordberg

1.Coffee chap

2.David Bondy

3.Koahhe

4.Walter sobchak

5.Robti

6.Geordieboy

7.Orangetang

8.Jrtvg

9.Coldwarkid

10.D_evans

11.Mrboots2u

12.Dfk41

13.Charliej

14.Neill

15.Jason1wood

16.Badger28

17.Moomaa

18.David.wilton

19.Shaun1

20.Daren

21.Yesrow

22.Spukey

23.Soll

24.Flibster

25.Urban bumpkin

26. Working dog

27. Bignorry

28. Nijntje

29. Wando64

30. Carper2k

31. Reneb

32. gs11

33. Gangstarrrrrr

34. Ronsil

35. Dave The Rave

36. Expobarista

37. Coffee drinker

38. Jonathan007

39. DarrenB

40. VTG

41. Jollybean

42. noelweston

43. SimonB

44. Origmarm

45. Heligan

46. Wobin19

47. sjenner

48.lanskelly

49. RvB

50. Aphelion

51. Kikapu

52. MrShades

53. nordberg


----------



## trebor127

Ok with £17.50

1.Coffee chap

2.David Bondy

3.Koahhe

4.Walter sobchak

5.Robti

6.Geordieboy

7.Orangetang

8.Jrtvg

9.Coldwarkid

10.D_evans

11.Mrboots2u

12.Dfk41

13.Charliej

14.Neill

15.Jason1wood

16.Badger28

17.Moomaa

18.David.wilton

19.Shaun1

20.Daren

21.Yesrow

22.Spukey

23.Soll

24.Flibster

25.Urban bumpkin

26. Working dog

27. Bignorry

28. Nijntje

29. Wando64

30. Carper2k

31. Reneb

32. gs11

33. Gangstarrrrrr

34. Ronsil

35. Dave The Rave

36. Expobarista

37. Coffee drinker

38. Jonathan007

39. DarrenB

40. VTG

41. Jollybean

42. noelweston

43. SimonB

44. Origmarm

45. Heligan

46. Wobin19

47. sjenner

48.lanskelly

49. RvB

50. Aphelion

51. Kikapu

52. MrShades

53. nordberg

54. Trebor127


----------



## michaelg

Ok with £17.50

1.Coffee chap

2.David Bondy

3.Koahhe

4.Walter sobchak

5.Robti

6.Geordieboy

7.Orangetang

8.Jrtvg

9.Coldwarkid

10.D_evans

11.Mrboots2u

12.Dfk41

13.Charliej

14.Neill

15.Jason1wood

16.Badger28

17.Moomaa

18.David.wilton

19.Shaun1

20.Daren

21.Yesrow

22.Spukey

23.Soll

24.Flibster

25.Urban bumpkin

26. Working dog

27. Bignorry

28. Nijntje

29. Wando64

30. Carper2k

31. Reneb

32. gs11

33. Gangstarrrrrr

34. Ronsil

35. Dave The Rave

36. Expobarista

37. Coffee drinker

38. Jonathan007

39. DarrenB

40. VTG

41. Jollybean

42. noelweston

43. SimonB

44. Origmarm

45. Heligan

46. Wobin19

47. sjenner

48.lanskelly

49. RvB

50. Aphelion

51. Kikapu

52. MrShades

53. nordberg

54. Trebor127

55. michaelg


----------



## coffeechap

Come folks not many more to confirm


----------



## jeebsy

1.Coffee chap

2.David Bondy

3.Koahhe

4.Walter sobchak

5.Robti

6.Geordieboy

7.Orangetang

8.Jrtvg

9.Coldwarkid

10.D_evans

11.Mrboots2u

12.Dfk41

13.Charliej

14.Neill

15.Jason1wood

16.Badger28

17.Moomaa

18.David.wilton

19.Shaun1

20.Daren

21.Yesrow

22.Spukey

23.Soll

24.Flibster

25.Urban bumpkin

26. Working dog

27. Bignorry

28. Nijntje

29. Wando64

30. Carper2k

31. Reneb

32. gs11

33. Gangstarrrrrr

34. Ronsil

35. Dave The Rave

36. Expobarista

37. Coffee drinker

38. Jonathan007

39. DarrenB

40. VTG

41. Jollybean

42. noelweston

43. SimonB

44. Origmarm

45. Heligan

46. Wobin19

47. sjenner

48.lanskelly

49. RvB

50. Aphelion

51. Kikapu

52. MrShades

53. nordberg

54. Trebor127

55. michaelg

56. Jeebsy


----------



## coffeechap

Those left to confirm

Frankil

Milanski


----------



## Don_your_hat

I'm in!

1.Coffee chap

2.David Bondy

3.Koahhe

4.Walter sobchak

5.Robti

6.Geordieboy

7.Orangetang

8.Jrtvg

9.Coldwarkid

10.D_evans

11.Mrboots2u

12.Dfk41

13.Charliej

14.Neill

15.Jason1wood

16.Badger28

17.Moomaa

18.David.wilton

19.Shaun1

20.Daren

21.Yesrow

22.Spukey

23.Soll

24.Flibster

25.Urban bumpkin

26. Working dog

27. Bignorry

28. Nijntje

29. Wando64

30. Carper2k

31. Reneb

32. gs11

33. Gangstarrrrrr

34. Ronsil

35. Dave The Rave

36. Expobarista

37. Coffee drinker

38. Jonathan007

39. DarrenB

40. VTG

41. Jollybean

42. noelweston

43. SimonB

44. Origmarm

45. Heligan

46. Wobin19

47. sjenner

48.lanskelly

49. RvB

50. Aphelion

51. Kikapu

52. MrShades

53. nordberg

54. Trebor127

55. michaelg

56. Jeebsy

57. Don_your_hat


----------



## Lighty

Don_your_hat said:


> I'm in!
> 
> 1.Coffee chap
> 
> 2.David Bondy
> 
> 3.Koahhe
> 
> 4.Walter sobchak
> 
> 5.Robti
> 
> 6.Geordieboy
> 
> 7.Orangetang
> 
> 8.Jrtvg
> 
> 9.Coldwarkid
> 
> 10.D_evans
> 
> 11.Mrboots2u
> 
> 12.Dfk41
> 
> 13.Charliej
> 
> 14.Neill
> 
> 15.Jason1wood
> 
> 16.Badger28
> 
> 17.Moomaa
> 
> 18.David.wilton
> 
> 19.Shaun1
> 
> 20.Daren
> 
> 21.Yesrow
> 
> 22.Spukey
> 
> 23.Soll
> 
> 24.Flibster
> 
> 25.Urban bumpkin
> 
> 26. Working dog
> 
> 27. Bignorry
> 
> 28. Nijntje
> 
> 29. Wando64
> 
> 30. Carper2k
> 
> 31. Reneb
> 
> 32. gs11
> 
> 33. Gangstarrrrrr
> 
> 34. Ronsil
> 
> 35. Dave The Rave
> 
> 36. Expobarista
> 
> 37. Coffee drinker
> 
> 38. Jonathan007
> 
> 39. DarrenB
> 
> 40. VTG
> 
> 41. Jollybean
> 
> 42. noelweston
> 
> 43. SimonB
> 
> 44. Origmarm
> 
> 45. Heligan
> 
> 46. Wobin19
> 
> 47. sjenner
> 
> 48.lanskelly
> 
> 49. RvB
> 
> 50. Aphelion
> 
> 51. Kikapu
> 
> 52. MrShades
> 
> 53. nordberg
> 
> 54. Trebor127
> 
> 55. michaelg
> 
> 56. Jeebsy
> 
> 57. Don_your_hat
> 
> 58. Lighty


----------



## Milanski

Can't work out how to copy and paste as just downloaded tapatalk and am out and about but count me in if it's not too late!


----------



## koahhe

1.Coffee chap

2.David Bondy

3.Koahhe

4.Walter sobchak

5.Robti

6.Geordieboy

7.Orangetang

8.Jrtvg

9.Coldwarkid

10.D_evans

11.Mrboots2u

12.Dfk41

13.Charliej

14.Neill

15.Jason1wood

16.Badger28

17.Moomaa

18.David.wilton

19.Shaun1

20.Daren

21.Yesrow

22.Spukey

23.Soll

24.Flibster

25.Urban bumpkin

26. Working dog

27. Bignorry

28. Nijntje

29. Wando64

30. Carper2k

31. Reneb

32. gs11

33. Gangstarrrrrr

34. Ronsil

35. Dave The Rave

36. Expobarista

37. Coffee drinker

38. Jonathan007

39. DarrenB

40. VTG

41. Jollybean

42. noelweston

43. SimonB

44. Origmarm

45. Heligan

46. Wobin19

47. sjenner

48.lanskelly

49. RvB

50. Aphelion

51. Kikapu

52. MrShades

53. nordberg

54. Trebor127

55. michaelg

56. Jeebsy

57. Don_your_hat

58. Lighty

59.Milanski


----------



## Saftlad

Might as well try for this after my disappointing recent non-purchase

1.Coffee chap

2.David Bondy

3.Koahhe

4.Walter sobchak

5.Robti

6.Geordieboy

7.Orangetang

8.Jrtvg

9.Coldwarkid

10.D_evans

11.Mrboots2u

12.Dfk41

13.Charliej

14.Neill

15.Jason1wood

16.Badger28

17.Moomaa

18.David.wilton

19.Shaun1

20.Daren

21.Yesrow

22.Spukey

23.Soll

24.Flibster

25.Urban bumpkin

26. Working dog

27. Bignorry

28. Nijntje

29. Wando64

30. Carper2k

31. Reneb

32. gs11

33. Gangstarrrrrr

34. Ronsil

35. Dave The Rave

36. Expobarista

37. Coffee drinker

38. Jonathan007

39. DarrenB

40. VTG

41. Jollybean

42. noelweston

43. SimonB

44. Origmarm

45. Heligan

46. Wobin19

47. sjenner

48.lanskelly

49. RvB

50. Aphelion

51. Kikapu

52. MrShades

53. nordberg

54. Trebor127

55. michaelg

56. Jeebsy

57. Don_your_hat

58. Lighty

59. Milansky

60. Saftlad


----------



## koahhe

Looks like we got the numbers. good luck me!


----------



## Glenn

A PM will be sent with payment details by 2100


----------



## Mrboots2u

Glenn said:


> A PM will be sent with payment details by 2100


Whoop whoop ....


----------



## coffeechap

There is one more to confirm (Frankle) which means the forum gets an extra £17.50


----------



## Jason1wood

Good luck to everyone. Not too much luck though ;-)


----------



## Glenn

The list of entrants that I have is

1.Coffee chap

2.David Bondy

3.Koahhe

4.Walter sobchak

5.Robti

6.Geordieboy

7.Orangetang

8.Jrtvg

9.Coldwarkid

10.D_evans

11.Mrboots2u

12.Dfk41

13.Charliej

14.Neill

15.Jason1wood

16.Badger28

17.Moomaa

18.David.wilton

19.Shaun1

20.Daren

21.Yesrow

22.Spukey

23.Soll

24.Flibster

25.Urban bumpkin

26. Working dog

27. Bignorry

28. Nijntje

29. Wando64

30. Carper2k

31. Reneb

32. gs11

33. Gangstarrrrrr

34. Ronsil

35. Dave The Rave

36. Expobarista

37. Coffee drinker

38. Jonathan007

39. DarrenB

40. VTG

41. Jollybean

42. noelweston

43. SimonB

44. Origmarm

45. Heligan

46. Wobin19

47. sjenner

48.lanskelly

49. RvB

50. Aphelion

51. Kikapu

52. MrShades

53. nordberg

54. Trebor127

55. michaelg

56. Jeebsy

57. Don_your_hat

58. Lighty

59. Milansky

60. Saftlad

61. Frankle

A PM is on it's way in 5 minutes


----------



## coffeechap

Yep that's the list glenn


----------



## Glenn

There is a delay as it appears at least 15 members cannot spell their own usernames

Please please please in future type in the correct details

I am searching through the thread for correct spellings so that you stand a chance of winning


----------



## coffeechap

I have to take responsibility for some of these sorry Glenn.


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> I have to take responsibility for some of these sorry Glenn.


Yeah coffeechip, get it spilt right ......


----------



## Neill

Payment sent. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Don_your_hat

Also sent payment. Good luck all!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Haven't received the PM for the payment details.


----------



## Glenn

Have resent urbanbumpkin


----------



## Milanski

Can't work out how to copy and paste as just downloaded tapatalk and am out and about but count me in if it's not too late!


----------



## Jason1wood

Payment made. All the best everyone.


----------



## Glenn

You're in Milanski. Check PM for details


----------



## DavidBondy

Paid. Good luck everyone! DB


----------



## ronsil

Now paid - Good Luck to everyone


----------



## ianskelly

terrific. NatWest online banking has decided that I suddenly need a card reading device to do online transfers. I'll have to go in tomorrow morning. just what I need. aaaaaagh!


----------



## Dave The Rave

I spent ages finding my card reader







got it now and payment sent!

Good luck guys!


----------



## DarrenB

payment made good luck.


----------



## ianskelly

jesus.phoned up NatWest and said they would sort over the phone for me as they didn't send me a card reader. at the end I was told would be received Wednesday at the earliest so I will go back to my branch tomorrow and will go straight in (don't wanna hold things up!)


----------



## Glenn

25/61 payments received so far.

Please note that Santander customers will only be able to pay online as bank deposits are not accepted


----------



## Geordie Boy

Just made payment


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Payment made, cheers Glenn. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Milanski

Payment made, looks like I just got in by the hair of a gnat's bollock. Phew!

Thanks Koahhe for entering my name and reverse thanks to Saftlad who somehow managed to incorrectly change the spelling...

God luck to you all!


----------



## sjenner

Payment made... Good luck everyone.


----------



## Dave.wilton

I've paid. Sorry glen someone had changed my username too. Got the PM though so I assume you found it.


----------



## Jonathan007

Im in, cheers Glenn, cheers Dave, cheers Rave.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## nordberg

Payment made.

Good luck everyone (especially me







) !!


----------



## reneb

payment made

thanks to dave and glenn as ever for another great raffle and good luck everyone!


----------



## Soll

My contribution has also been made! Good luck all

Soll


----------



## kikapu

Just paid. Good luck to me









oh ok to the rest of you too!


----------



## cold war kid

Hi.ive only just seen this and I'm at work at the moment but as soon as I get in around5.30 ill search for my card reader and make my payment. I hope I'm not going to be the last one.


----------



## aphelion

thanks dave/glenn, good luck everyone


----------



## ianskelly

paid this morning, thanks to everyone who organised this. Can't wait for my machine to arrive!


----------



## robti

Well another two to add to the paid list myself & Big Norry, good luck everyone

i don't mean that.

i want it

its mine

its mine

its miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnneeeeeee


----------



## jtvrg

Payment done, good luck to all !!!


----------



## Spazbarista

Paid...........


----------



## MooMaa

don't know if I need post to say I've paid, but have paid, good luck all, and thanx to the organisers


----------



## Wobin19

Just sorted payment. Cheers.


----------



## cold war kid

Paid. Thanks for organising, good luck everybody


----------



## Saftlad

Paid, thanks.

Good luck to my wife's husband


----------



## Lighty

I'm in

but not 13 characters long


----------



## Yes Row

Paid

With the correct user name spelling, as mine was changed in the list.


----------



## Jason1wood

We must be nearly there


----------



## Spukey

Paid!

Thanks all


----------



## Flibster

All done Sir.









May take a day to go through as Barclays are chuffing useless.


----------



## Glenn

Only 6 to go now.


----------



## shaun1

All paid.

Thanks CC and Glenn. Got a feeling in my water about this one


----------



## Mrboots2u

4 to go paid now !


----------



## Charliej

Trying to remember my stupid secret number to log into my internet banking it's that damn secret even I don't seem to know it. I have to keep waiting to retry as if I get it wrong 3 times in a row in a certain timeframe I have to wait to get sent new details by snail mail. Did I ever mention Santander suck, used to be an ok bank when they were still Abbey, but gone way way downhill since Santander took over. Could anyone volunteer for me to paypal it to them and then pay it for me?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Charliej said:


> Trying to remember my stupid secret number to log into my internet banking it's that damn secret even I don't seem to know it. I have to keep waiting to retry as if I get it wrong 3 times in a row in a certain timeframe I have to wait to get sent new details by snail mail. Did I ever mention Santander suck, used to be an ok bank when they were still Abbey, but gone way way downhill since Santander took over. Could anyone volunteer for me to paypal it to them and then pay it for me?


yeah ill do it drop me a pm


----------



## Mrboots2u

Gelnn,Ive paid for Charliej - his name as reference from my bank account


----------



## Glenn

Great stuff. 3 to go. Let's draw at 2100 tomorrow evening









Can I please have a volunteer to officiate the draw?

I need 1 person who has not entered to watch. I will call you on the number provided and give you a code to connect to my screen. The process takes 10-15 minutes.


----------



## Xpenno

I'm around Glenn. Happy to help out.


----------



## Glenn

That's awesome. Please PM me your number and I will call you at 2055 tomorrow evening


----------



## coffeechap

I think it is only fitting that totally wired chooses the number that will be selected from the second randomisation tomorrow..


----------



## origmarm

Paid. Apologies for the delay, in USA at the mo.

Orig


----------



## Glenn

All but 1 has paid now - this must be a record.

Good luck to all who have entered thus far


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> I think it is only fitting that totally wired chooses the number that will be selected from the second randomisation tomorrow..


The number you are looking for is 'jeebsy'


----------



## Wando64

Glenn, i paid yesterday. I assume you got it?


----------



## jeebsy

Two hours to go....


----------



## Dave The Rave

I'm Excited!


----------



## iroko

Good luck to every one.


----------



## coffeechap

As I can't get hold of totally wired, can someone not in the draw please give me a number between 1 and 61


----------



## iroko

How about 58


----------



## coffeechap

Number 58 it is then.....


----------



## jeebsy

58 is my lucky number


----------



## Jason1wood

Fingers crossed.

If I get this someone will get an amazing deal on my Fracino Classic.


----------



## Saftlad

Jason1wood said:


> Fingers crossed.
> 
> If I get this someone will get an amazing deal on my Fracino Classic.


if you win, I'll pay postage for the Fracino and you get a nice shiny new machine and a warm feeling inside that you've helped someone on their path to coffee nirvana


----------



## Xpenno

Good luck everyone!!

Your friendly draw adjudicator


----------



## Glenn

I'm dialling Xpenno in 5 mins. Keep you eyes peeled for teasers and results shortly


----------



## Glenn

And the winner is ...

You'll just have to wait and see. The first randomisation has just taken place

Thank you to Xpenno for adjudicating on this draw


----------



## Glenn

Tonight's prize was arranged by *coffeechap* and supplied by *Rave Coffee*

*
*

Thankyou to coffeechap for arranging this prize and congratulations to ...

The final randomisation is about to take place!


----------



## badger28

This is killing me...


----------



## Jason1wood

Arghhh tell us!!! Haha


----------



## jeebsy

Come on.....;...


----------



## Glenn

Congratulations to *Walter Sobchak *- the proud new owner of an Expobar Brewtus!

Please contact Glenn via PM with your phone and address details to arrange the next steps

Thank you to all members who entered and to Xpenno for adjudicating


----------



## Jason1wood

Well done that man. Jealous? Most certainly!!!!!!


----------



## jeebsy

Gutted! Congrats Walter Sobchak


----------



## Jonathan007

well done Walter Sobchak probably in shock right now!!!


----------



## Soll

Congratulations Walter


----------



## Neill

Well done. Enjoy the prize.


----------



## ronsil

Congratulations to Walter Sobchak, great win and so another super raffle comes to an end....


----------



## Dave The Rave

Congrats!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Congratulation Walter


----------



## aphelion

Congratulations Walter..you've got a cracking machine there :coffee


----------



## Soll

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Geordie Boy

Congratulations Walter Sobchak. Thanks to Coffeechap, Glenn and Rave for another great raffle


----------



## badger28

Early Christmas present there! Congratulations!

Now please excuse me while I go back to justifying the purchase of a £650 Fracino Cherub...


----------



## Don_your_hat

Congratulations Walter! Enjoy your new toy!


----------



## Daren

Enjoy Walter. Thanks to everyone that organised.


----------



## Soll

When's the next raffle ?? And more importantly what's the prize??


----------



## michaelg

Congrats, Walter! Thanks to coffeechap, Glenn and of course Rave!


----------



## Lighty

Good effort again gents

enjoy Walter

thanks to the randomizer crew


----------



## VTG

Congrats Walter, hope you'll enjoy your new machine!


----------



## Xpenno

Congrats Walter!


----------



## Glenn

The draw documents can be viewed here (Word) and here (Excel)


----------



## Walter Sobchak

Woohooo cheers lads, I can't believe it!


----------



## origmarm

Congrats to Walter, enjoy and post some photos! Thanks again to Glenn and Coffeechap for organising


----------



## shaun1

Well done Walter Enjoy!!

Like to add my thanks to Coffeechap and Glenn.

If CC does another raffle perhaps a Torr Goldfinger Hint,Hint


----------



## Charliej

Congratulations Walter.


----------



## Saftlad

Nice one Walter, hope it's everything you expect and more.

Thanks to all involved too.


----------



## Soll

Hey Walter be sure to put up some pics of your new coffee machine when you get it!


----------



## MrShades

Well done Walter - and many thanks to Coffeechap, Rave and Glenn for organising this and making it happen.


----------



## Heligan

Congratulations Walter! Thanks to Coffeechap, Glenn, Rave and Xpenno. Roll on the next raffle!


----------



## coffeechap

Well done you will live it...


----------



## jeebsy

You need to upgrade that MC2 now!


----------



## reneb

Congrats Walter, great prize! And thanks to coffeechap, Glenn and Rave.


----------



## GS11

congrats walter









and big thanks to glenn and cc for organising:good:


----------



## DarrenB

well done mate and thanks to all who organised.


----------



## MooMaa

Congratulations Walter Sobchak, have some lovely coffee


----------



## Walter Sobchak

jeebsy said:


> You need to upgrade that MC2 now!


Already have, I bought mrboots2u's La Cimbali Magnum a while back. Question is now what to do with my Isomac tea! it's away getting repaired at the moment(faulty pressure stat) if my mate doesn't want it I'll put it on here at a good price!


----------



## robti

Congratulations Walter hope you have a long and fulfilling partnership with your new machine

Robert


----------



## CoffeeDiva

Super. Enjoy the new toy Walter.


----------



## Nijntje

Big boo to random.org.

Big congrats to Walter, enjoy!


----------



## kikapu

Well done Walter!! Suppose it means I just have to buy one


----------



## jeebsy

kikapu said:


> Well done Walter!! Suppose it means I just have to buy one


Likewise, I'm going to be 1k down soon because of this!


----------



## kikapu

jeebsy said:


> Likewise, I'm going to be 1k down soon because of this!


Yeah just seeing what the going rate is for a kidney!


----------



## Jason1wood

Walter, is the isomac a rotary or vibe pump?


----------



## koahhe

congrats to the winner and big thank you to the organisers


----------



## Walter Sobchak

Jason1wood said:


> Walter, is the isomac a rotary or vibe pump?


its a vibe pump.


----------



## Milanski

Boo for my luck, hooray for Walter's!

Well done mate.

Thanks to all that made this possible, you guys are stars.


----------



## Orangertange

Well done Walter!!.... So what's the next one gonna be? these last few raffles will take some beating


----------



## coffeechap

A sweet little raffle next especially for lever lovers!!!!


----------



## Spukey

well done, thanks to all who partcipated and more importantly arranged it!

Spukey


----------



## DavidBondy

Many congrats to Walter! Swine!

David


----------



## Dylan

I think I musta expended all me luck on the Mignon.









Congrats Walter, she's a beaut.


----------



## trebor127

Congratulations...I think


----------



## Jollybean

Well done Walter


----------



## bignorry

Well done Walter, also thanks to Rave, Dave and Glenn


----------



## sjenner

Congrats Walter... Enjoy it!

Many thanks to those who organised, and thanks for letting me take part.


----------



## aphelion

Yep, big thanks to Glenn and Dave for organising another great raffle!


----------



## Walter Sobchak

Cheers guys! Yes, many many thanks to Rave, Dave and Glenn for organising another great raffle!


----------



## Wando64

Congratulations Walter, and thanks to those that give their time to organising these activities and helping running the site in general.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Also thanks to Glenn, Dave and Rave for organising this too.


----------



## iroko

Congrats Walter, enjoy your new machine.

Thanks to Coffeechap, Glenn for organising the raffles.


----------



## Flibster

Congrats Walter.

Enjoy it... Can't see how you can't really.


----------

